# Does anyone feed chicken feet?



## Jgk2383

If so do you clip their nails before you feed your dog the feet? Also, how many are you giving if you were to give them as a nutritional supplement for the glucosamine. Thanks.


----------



## kidkhmer

Ha I am probably better qualified than anyone to comment given they are a staple part of 99.9% of the populations diet where I live ! I started giving karma chicken feet as treats when she was 10 weeks old ( 3 weeks ago ). I don't trim nails or anything . Here they cost about 80c for 6 in a nice supermarket . She eats them in about 10-15 mins and always comes back for a second ! The bones in the feet are tiny and easily digestable and I have fed her dozens.


----------



## Crookedcreekranch

Welll......not intentionally.

We "used to" have chickens. DH thought he'd like them to "free Range" Ya right we have 10 german shepherds

Sooo....I have discovered they eat EVERY BIT of the chicken...there is NOTHING left...they consume feet and all! Talk about a raw diet!

Never a problem with eating the feet...except now I have to buy my fresh eggs because we have no more chickens!!!!!!


----------



## Castlemaid

I give mine chicken feet when I can get them. Nails and all!! If they can eat bones, they sure can eat a few bird toe-nails. 

When I can get chicken feet, they come in a big tub that I keep in the freezer, and they get their chicken feet treats frozen for some extra crunch. They go nuts over them!


----------



## M&J

My dogs love them as a treat, nails and all. They last five seconds.


----------



## Jgk2383

Thank you. How many are you giving at a time? How often do you give them?


----------



## AbbyK9

When I did raw, I used to get chicken feet as treats. I gave them nails and all, and never had any trouble with them. I'd give one or two at a time as a treat, couple of times a week.


----------



## Castlemaid

Like Chris above, chicken feet were treats. One or two at a time. I give them daily when I have them.


----------



## Lucy Dog

Ugh chicken feed.... my father actually eats those in his chicken soup... it's disgusting, but he loves them. 

I tried clipping off the toe nails and feeding it to lucy and she wanted no part of it. I really don't blame her though.


----------



## ladyluck

we feed 1 chicken foot toe nails and all to our male gsd daily. He loves them. we feed them frozen. matter of fact needing to find another supplier in MO as we are no longer able to get them anymore.


----------



## kidkhmer

Can I ask you guys how much you pay ? Would just be interested to compare.


----------



## Jgk2383

Well, Elvis had his first chicken foot this morning. YUCK.


----------



## Kessem

kidkhmer said:


> Can I ask you guys how much you pay ? Would just be interested to compare.


I pay $3 for a bag of 10... I can get 40 for $10, but I would rather get them fresh every week. Kessem's IN LOVE with this treat. Sometimes she ever gobbles them whole.


----------



## Ocean

Just as a heads up, years ago I fed raw chicken feet to my female who passed away several years now. She loved it so much, I might haven given her quite a bit (can't remember how much). She bloated that night and I rushed her to the emergency vet and she survived. Lived 7 more years after that.
I have no idea if the bloating was connected to the chicken feet. However, I now give just two at a time for one feeding just to make sure.


----------



## N∆NDO

Kessem said:


> I pay $3 for a bag of 10... I can get 40 for $10, but I would rather get them fresh every week. Kessem's IN LOVE with this treat. Sometimes she ever gobbles them whole.


Where do you buy these bag of feet? Also are they raw or are they precooked? I went to Petsmart, Petco, and other indy pet stores and they don't sell them. Should I go to a super market? 

Thanks in advance uppy:


----------



## katro

N∆NDO;4446441 said:


> Where do you buy these bag of feet? Also are they raw or are they precooked? I went to Petsmart, Petco, and other indy pet stores and they don't sell them. Should I go to a super market?
> 
> Thanks in advance uppy:


Supermarket. Or better, an "ethnic" market. They are completely raw, in the meat section with the other human-grade meats.


----------



## N∆NDO

katro said:


> Supermarket. Or better, an "ethnic" market. They are completely raw, in the meat section with the other human-grade meats.


Thanks, I appreciate the reply


----------



## Momto2GSDs

Chicken Feet add "naturally occurring" Glucosamine/Chondroitin! Fresh/frozen Chicken Feet, have the richest source and is 100% bio-available to the dog. 2 fresh/frozen (not dried or processed) chicken feet 3 times per week deliver more Glucosamine/Chondroitin than a handful of supplements!
Beef Trachea and bone marrow also contain Glucosamine/Chondroitin.


If you can't find fresh ones, you can get whole "Poultry Paws" and "Ground Beef Trachea" from an Omas dealer in your state. Here is the page to find a distributor: Distributors


Moms


----------



## N∆NDO

Momto2GSDs said:


> Chicken Feet add "naturally occurring" Glucosamine/Chondroitin! Fresh/frozen Chicken Feet, have the richest source and is 100% bio-available to the dog. 2 fresh/frozen (not dried or processed) chicken feet 3 times per week deliver more Glucosamine/Chondroitin than a handful of supplements!
> Beef Trachea and bone marrow also contain Glucosamine/Chondroitin.
> 
> 
> If you can't find fresh ones, you can get whole "Poultry Paws" and "Ground Beef Trachea" from an Omas dealer in your state. Here is the page to find a distributor: Distributors
> 
> 
> Moms


Thanks Momto2GSDs!  Ill look into it for sure!


----------



## [email protected]

Do u feed your German Shepherd chicken bones?

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Saphire

[email protected] said:


> Do u feed your German Shepherd chicken bones?
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Absolutely!! Never cooked......raw only.


----------



## Momto2GSDs

[email protected] said:


> Do u feed your German Shepherd chicken bones?
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


If this will be your dogs first experience with RAW chicken bones, you may want to start with soft ones like the ribs/breast bone, chicken backs, and wings but remove the skin for a time, until they are use to them so he/she won't get diarrhea.
Moms


----------



## MonsterMorgan

Has any ever fed dehydrated ( dried) chicken feet? I picked up a bag. I have a 13 week old puppy. I got them for the glucosmine content. Not sure if her stomach can handle the bones yet, or if she should even eat them because they are dried at all.


----------



## Nigel

We just picked some up, will be the first time. I was going to trim the nails, but i guess I won't bother, lol


----------



## Moriah

I feed frozen duck feet. I get a 30 lb. box for $2.09 per pound. I assume duck feet have the same joint support qualities as chicken feet?


----------



## llombardo

I feed them a few times a week. I want to try dehydrating some at home in the future.


----------



## Saphire

They take awhile to dehydrate. I now trim the nails....not because I feel the need but because they freak my customers out. Gus eats his whole, nails and all.


----------



## llombardo

Saphire said:


> They take awhile to dehydrate. I now trim the nails....not because I feel the need but because they freak my customers out. Gus eats his whole, nails and all.



How long to dehydrate roughly?


----------



## Suka

Lucy Dog said:


> Ugh chicken feed.... my father actually eats those in his chicken soup... it's disgusting, but he loves them.
> 
> I tried clipping off the toe nails and feeding it to lucy and she wanted no part of it. I really don't blame her though.


Omg gross. Now that I have own chickens, I see what they walk around in and there is no way because I can't help think that chicken poop must be embedded in their feet. No way I could eat that. Dogs love gross things though


----------



## Nigel

All 4 of ours ate them up last night and came looking for more. Ollie wanted out for a pt break earlier than normal (4am), but no problems otherwise.


----------



## Saphire

llombardo said:


> How long to dehydrate roughly?


Depends on your dehydrator but count on 12-24 hours pending size.

24 hrs in my smaller dehydrator. ..16 in my bigger Excalibur.


----------



## Galathiel

When I had Varik in his puppy class, as a graduation present the instructor gave each puppy a little gift bag of baked chicken feet. She may have sprinkled them with something, I can't remember. It made them crunchy treats. Varik LOVED them. I just feed them raw when I can find them, but haven't been able to find them in a lonnnng time here locally.


----------



## KaiserAus

There is a chicken factory just round the corner here from the office... I wonder if they will give me chicken feet for a cheaper rate... I don't think I've ever seen them in the shops here.


----------



## Kari LaLonde

katro said:


> Supermarket. Or better, an "ethnic" market. They are completely raw, in the meat section with the other human-grade meats.


I purchase at an Asian Market. They are fresh, clean for human consumption. I then freeze them and feed two a day. You can monitor how much is too much, if their stool is white and chalky, you are feeding to much bone and just cut back the amount you feed. I feed duck and chicken feet two a day for 65 lb dogs


----------

